# Garmin portable fish finder/gps



## archery68 (Jan 22, 2017)

As the title suggests, anybody have any experience with the portable kit you can purchase from Garmin that works with their units? I have a new boat, flat bottom blazer with a jet and in the spring of the year I fish the lakes and want a fishfinder/gps. I do not want to drill holes in my boat and have also thought about the sternmate adhesive. I would still have to wire it to my starter battery as well as find a place to mount the unit. The kit comes with suction cup mounting hardware, rechargeable battery with charger and protective case. I think this would work for me. I take my family to the river just about every weekend in the summer just to boat ride and play so I don't want a transducer back there to knock off running the shallow river. I want to be able to use the thing on short notice and not have it in the way while playing or smallmouth fishing in the summer which I don't need a unit for that anyway. I would like to hear everyone's experience that have one or have used one. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 22, 2017)

I had a buddy years back who used one. I thought it was more trouble than it was worth. That thing was a big reason I went with permanent electronic. As far as the stern mounting you can always mount it a bit above the hull on a homemade bracket. I recommend a transom mount... it's not terribly difficult to seal the holes. Good luck in whichever way you go.


----------



## archery68 (Jan 22, 2017)

kmfw160 said:


> I had a buddy years back who used one. I thought it was more trouble than it was worth. That thing was a big reason I went with permanent electronic. As far as the stern mounting you can always mount it a bit above the hull on a homemade bracket. I recommend a transom mount... it's not terribly difficult to seal the holes. Good luck in whichever way you go.


Thanks for the reply and info. That's what I looking for, people who have used them or know those who have. If I get one of those portable it comes with suction cup so I can mount the transducer on the transom. Just not sure which route to go. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Pole (Jan 23, 2017)

Need my setup up front semi portable and quickly removable so I picked up this bracket off eBay.







A lil modification and it looks like it's Gon work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2017)

Any more info on the bracket from ebay? Looks interesting.


----------



## Lost Pole (Jan 23, 2017)

Sure. It's made by Tite-Lok. 
Not sure if it's still made as I didn't research it much. 
Here's the only other pic I had taken when I got it Sat if it helps any




This is of a piece of alum I had cut up as a trial. 





I'll see if I can find the eBay pics or I'll take more if someone needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Pole (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's the eBay pics



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2017)

looks like they still make a version of it.

https://www.titelok.com/product-p/trd-5d798.htm


----------



## overboard (Jan 24, 2017)

Bass Pro> portable transducer bracket.
WAY better than suction cups!


----------



## archery68 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelh1987 (Jan 27, 2017)

Check into some of the kayak mounting options. Lots of kayak accessories crossover to tin boats.


----------



## archery68 (Jan 28, 2017)

samuelh1987 said:


> Check into some of the kayak mounting options. Lots of kayak accessories crossover to tin boats.


Agree. Like how some folks have them mounted on kayaks. Looking into all options. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

